# Excavation Pics for PJ!!! LOL



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Heres a few pics from the start of our "LARGEST" project to date!!! (in 5 yrs of business)

The first process is peeling all the existing interlock pavers out...

This consists of excavating 15,000 square feet of area for interlock stone. 14 iches deep.
- A geo-textile fabric will be installed.
- A new agreggate base will be installed, & soaked/compacted every 4 inches. 
- Stonedust will be used to create the proper "smooth" grade, then the interlock installed.

I will post more pics up Tuesday nite...as the job progresses!!! 
The enitre contract also includes 1255 ft of concrete curbing formed & poured & 46,000 square feet of new asphalt for parking lot!!

More pics to come... tymusic


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

lookin good buddy  

but.......what are the wires that are hanging out of the bucket on the one pic? lol......you know that youre supposed to leave the wires in the ground right :cofused: haha

the 4' smooth bucket was a good choice. 

when i suggested a loader i didnt realize that the work area was so congested.

after you get it scratched up a little you can probably use the front bucket on the hoe and save a little time. 

the 4" lift's will be more than sufficiant, are you going to use a smooth drum or a padfoot?........i would suggest a smooth drum so you can use it to set pavers when youre done. unless you already own a plate compactor and then that will work too.

make sure you dont get too much moisture in the 4" lift's or it will go south on you, 

i would venture to guess that you could do 8-10" lift's and still yeild the same result if you run into time problem's

why the lift's anyway's.....is it going to be proctor tested? or are you just doing it for a little extra insurance?

P.S. down here, because of the freeze&thaw's and unstable soil a lot of the time they'll pour concrete and place the pavers directly on the cement

good job 

PJ


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

get a room


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice pics Cre, post some finished pics (if it ever gets there)  Not that its on the same scale, but when we do patios we do 2" lifts.

by no means am i trying to stir anything up or disrupt your thread Cre...but just a comment on why guys who post anything to do with lawns get deleted because theyre not "snow" or "plow" related.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

06HD BOSS;603298 said:


> Nice pics Cre, post some finished pics (if it ever gets there)  Not that its on the same scale, but when we do patios we do 2" lifts.
> 
> by no means am i trying to stir anything up or disrupt your thread Cre...but just a comment on why guys who post anything to do with lawns get deleted because theyre not "snow" or "plow" related.


Maybe because they dont have a imterlockpaversite


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

06HD BOSS;603298 said:


> by no means am i trying to stir anything up or disrupt your thread Cre...but just a comment on why guys who post anything to do with lawns get deleted because theyre not "snow" or "plow" related.


x2 I agree,It looks like it belongs over at lawnsite.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Maybe it is not "snow"relater now....but in time it will have snow on it.....lol


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I think it belongs right here. There is more to life then snow. Someone just posted a harvest video, where does that belong, LOL

I'm all for learning something different.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

SnoFarmer;603345 said:


> x2 I agree,It looks like it belongs over at lawnsite.


I am not a member at LawnSite. There ya go!


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

creativedesigns;603622 said:


> I am not a member at LawnSite. There ya go!


Drew you should have tried to fill up that truck with your kubota LOL.Instead of it sitting there.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;603514 said:


> I think it belongs right here. There is more to life then snow. Someone just posted a harvest video, where does that belong, LOL
> 
> I'm all for learning something different.


Easy buddy, LOL I like the pics Cre, I don't understand everuthing you guys are talking about but I still enjoy the JD pics.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

cet;603514 said:


> I think it belongs right here. There is more to life then snow. Someone just posted a harvest video, where does that belong, LOL
> 
> I'm all for learning something different.


gee people have asked questions regarding hardsacpes and about lawnmowers and were shone the way to Lawnsite.

Or maybe post it in the off topic like the "harvest vids" are

creativedesigns, you should join then, they will welcome you with open arms.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

SnoFarmer;603827 said:


> gee people have asked questions regarding hardsacpes and about lawnmowers and were shone the way to Lawnsite.
> 
> Or maybe post it in the off topic like the "harvest vids" are
> 
> creativedesigns, you should join then, they will welcome you with open arms.


Why does it bother you SF??? Mabe you should become a "MOD" 

BTW: Why be on LawnSite? .....I don't do Grass! lol


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

We like to Keep this site as pure as the driven snow.


hardscape = lawnsite.

It's a tradition.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

SnoFarmer;603845 said:


> We like to Keep this site as pure as the driven snow.
> 
> hardscape = lawnsite.
> 
> It's a tradition.


How pure is Snow when it's Yellow? LOL 

This is Heavy Equipment Forum!!! I'll even throw in a plow pic for ya! If that eases the tension?!? 

Just wait till Tuesday nite, I'll have more pics! .....:yow!:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

creativedesigns;603856 said:


> How pure is Snow when it's Yellow? LOL
> 
> This is Heavy Equipment Forum!!! I'll even throw in a plow pic for ya! If that eases the tension?!?
> 
> Just wait till Tuesday nite, I'll have more pics! .....:yow!:


nice Cre i cant wait to see the finished product.

like i said i wasnt trying to stir up trouble, just making a statement..more for the mods


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i gotta admit i thought this was going to be a drive or parking area i didnt realize that it was gonna be a walkway, 

Cre: i recomended a small loader not necesaraly a backhoe, but as long as you have a good operator you'll have it made 



PJ


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cretebaby;603311 said:


> Maybe because they dont have a imterlockpaversite


Actually, they do:

http://www.lhcsite.com/

Now when is this thread going bye-bye? Like every other green thread?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Try this site http://www.lhcsite.com/index.php :waving:


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

yes, they are technically correct 

we do have www.lhcsite.com where you can discuss these types of projects, etc.


----------

